# goggle für brillenträger



## FinnS (31. Juli 2020)

Hi, 
ich möchte mir nun für meine bikepark besuche noch eine goggle zulegen, da ich sie aber nicht so häufig benutze würde ich gerne nicht mehr als 40 euro ausgeben. Wie im titel gesagt bin ich brillenträger und bräuchte daher eine goggle wo eine brille drunter passt.
Vieleicht hat jemand eine empfehlung für mich 
Grüße Finn


----------



## scottsky (31. Juli 2020)

Erste Empfehlung wäre Kontaktlinsen 
Zumindest war das die Lösung die ich dann gewählt habe...

Es gibt auch noch die 100% Accuri OTG (oberhalb deines Budgets, wären die Kontaktlinsen aber auch)), die ich allerdings persönlich nie in der Hand hatte..ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Brillengestells.

Du wirst ums probieren nicht drumherum kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (1. August 2020)

kuck doch mal bei google für eine google   

Empfehlung kann da nur eine sein....im Laden testen durch aufsetzen


----------



## Yeti666 (1. August 2020)

z.B.:    https://trial-enduro.shop/trial/tri...8/scott-split-otg-fuer-brillentraeger-orange;
oder https://trial-enduro.shop/trial/tri...8/scott-split-otg-fuer-brillentraeger-orange;
40 Euro wird nicht funktionieren und Brille muss auch zu deinem Helm passen!
Am besten beim Optiker deines Vertrauens fragen, der wird sicherlich helfen!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. August 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Genau, das funktioniert besser, da sind dann zB Cutouts am Rahmen für die Brillenbügel und entsprechend Platz unter der Goggle für die Brille
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Sind im Gegensatz zu vielen MTB-Brillen auch gescheit Anti-Fog und Anti-Scratch beschichtet, drücken nicht wegen zu enger Nase und das Sichtfeld ist groß

Und hier günstig:


JohSch schrieb:


> Uvex Athletic Bike Goggle (OTG, Antifog,...)
> 
> 35€ statt 59€
> 
> ...


----------



## gimpel (1. August 2020)

Also, bei mir funktionieren die Leatt Velocity-Brillen gut... Sind auch nicht allzu teuer...


----------



## erborow (1. August 2020)

Gibt auch Clips für in die Goggle.
Nutze ich zum Beispiel. aber mit 40€ kommst du da natürlich nicht hin


----------



## Simon Katsch (1. August 2020)

scottsky schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch die 100% Accuri OTG (oberhalb deines Budgets, wären die Kontaktlinsen aber auch)), die ich allerdings persönlich nie in der Hand hatte..ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage des Brillengestells.
> 
> Du wirst ums probieren nicht drumherum kommen


Hab ich und passt recht gut meine Brille drunter, da die OTG sehr großzügig geschnitten ist


----------



## schaaf-ww (2. August 2020)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Hab ich und passt recht gut meine Brille drunter, da die OTG sehr großzügig geschnitten ist



+1, hab auch die Accuri OTG und bin damit total zufrieden


----------



## HarryBeast (30. Mai 2021)

Die Accuri OTG war mir und meiner Brille deutlich zu klein, ich bin mit der Alpina Scarabeo in L50 (größte Größe) glücklich geworden.


----------



## ThomasH77 (10. Juni 2021)

Hab schon seit einigen Jahren eine Oakley Standard-Goggle (weiß nicht mehr welches Modell) - die passt super über meine Brille, einfach leicht drüberdrücken, flupp und das wars. Es stört nichts mehr beim Fahren, Beschlag gibts auch keinen. Wollte jetzt mal aufrüsten und hab heute ne Oakley Airbrake ausprobiert, die jedoch leider nicht über die Brille passt. Wird seitlich zu stark eingezwängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Juni 2021)

Die kann ich auch empfehlen:








						SCARABEO D
					

Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails.




uvex-group.shop
				








Gibts auch mit vielen verschiedenen Gläsern:





						Suchergebnisse für "scarabeo"
					






uvex-group.shop


----------



## supperharry (22. Mai 2022)

ich pushe das Thema mal wieder hoch.
Ich suche nach der Empfehlung für eine OTG-Brille, bzw. würde gerne fragen, welche Eigenschaften für eine OTG- Brille sinvoll und welche vernachlässigbar sind. Kontantaktlisen kommen bei mir leider nicht in Frage, da ich sie nicht besonders gut vertrage.


----------



## HarryBeast (23. Mai 2022)

Mir ist seitdem das hier untergekommen, kam in einem Leo Kast-YouTubevideo vor. Nutze ich selber (noch) nicht, könnte aber eine Option sein. 
https://youzeeshop.com/?lang=de


----------



## supperharry (23. Mai 2022)

Nicht gerade günstig, sieht aber nicht verkehrt aus. Hat jemand vielleicht die Teile schon getestet?
Ich habe in meiner Schutzbrille die Optikeinsätze zum reinklippen. Grundsätzlich funktionieren sie gut. Schwachpunkte sind etwas eingeschränktes Periferiesehfeld und fummelige Reinigung, wenn die Schweisstropfen zwischen den Brillengläser und den Einsätzen rein kommen. 🙄


----------



## Wurstbrot123 (23. Mai 2022)

Hi, ich hänge mich auch mal kurz an den Thread an. Ich habe seit kurzem eine Leatt Velocity 4.5.. Letztens wollte ich die Brille mal testen und musste dann aber schnell feststellen, dass die Brille in der Goggle beschlägt, während die Scheibe der Goggle klar bleibt. Hat hier vllt. jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## schaaf-ww (23. Mai 2022)

Wurstbrot123 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hänge mich auch mal kurz an den Thread an. Ich habe seit kurzem eine Leatt Velocity 4.5.. Letztens wollte ich die Brille mal testen und musste dann aber schnell feststellen, dass die Brille in der Goggle beschlägt, während die Scheibe der Goggle klar bleibt. Hat hier vllt. jemand einen Tipp für mich?



Same here...:/
Wäre auch für nen Lösungsansatz dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Mai 2022)

Ein Anti-Fog-Spray auf eure normale Brille auftragen und hoffen dass das reicht.

Normale Brillen sind halt nicht Anti-Fog beschichtet, hochwertige Goggles schon. Und dann sind se auch noch in so einem feuchten, schlecht belüfteteten Milieu wenn man sie unter der Goggle beim Radeln trägt.


----------



## HarryBeast (24. Mai 2022)

Und wenn man die Belüftung der Goggle verbessert, Löcher größer macht oder zusätzliche bohrt? Im Zusammenhang mit Covid haben viele wg Maske und beschlagender Brille diese Antibeschlag-Sprays benutzt und irgendwo kam der Hinweis, dass da chemisch relativ übles Zeug drin sein kann.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Mai 2022)

Ja, oder den Schaum am Goggle-Körper wegreißen - dann kannst aber irgendwann die Goggle auch wieder weglassen, weil dann können Wind und Dreck ja eh wieder rein 🙂

Irgendeinen Tod muss man halt sterben. Die Goggle wird mit dem selben Zeug oder schlimmerem beschichtet sein, v.a. wenn sie wie bei fast allen Marken (außer uvex und Alpina = CZ) von irgendeinem unbenannten Produzenten aus China für die üblichen Marken hergestellt wurde.

Imprägnierungen/DWR bei Regenkleidung ist auch das umweltfreundlichere das weniger wirksame.🙈


----------



## ThomasH77 (29. Mai 2022)

Leider, leider hab ich für mich auch noch keine Lösung, bzw. die beste Lösung ist für mich nach wie vor, nur ganz normal mit meiner Alltagsbrille das ist immer noch am angenehmsten. Goggle bei OTG beschlägt. Kontaktlinsen trotz Augentropfen total unangenehm, das Bild ist komischerweiße irgendwie verzerrt, sobald das Terrain ruppig wird. Die einzige Lösung wäre für mich etwas was es nicht gibt - ne Goggle mit Sehstärke.


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2022)

MX-Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! | HELBRECHT optics
					

MX-Brillen, Crossbrillen, Enduro Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! Viele Scheibenfarben, mit oder auch ohne Roll Off System.




					www.helbrecht.com
				












						Prescription Dirt Goggles
					

These prescription dirt goggles come with a clear anti-fog single pane polycarbonate lens with tearoff posts installed. The 100% Accuri 2 OTG features triple layer face foam and a 45mm wide silicone backed strap. Goggle bag included.




					pro-vue.com


----------



## Blunatic (29. Mai 2022)

Wurstbrot123 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hänge mich auch mal kurz an den Thread an. Ich habe seit kurzem eine Leatt Velocity 4.5.. Letztens wollte ich die Brille mal testen und musste dann aber schnell feststellen, dass die Brille in der Goggle beschlägt, während die Scheibe der Goggle klar bleibt. Hat hier vllt. jemand einen Tipp für mich?


Ich benutze das hier https://biobaumonline.de/products/antibeschlag-tuch-brille
Vor der Tour Brille (nicht die Goggle) ordentlich sauber machen (mit Wasser und Spüli), dann mit dem antibeschlag-tuch abreiben. Auf der Tour dann ggf. nachwischen mit dem Tuch. Aufpassen, dass man beim Überziehen der Goggle die Brille nicht an Augenbrauen oder Augenlieder drückt, an dem Fettabdruck kondensiert es sonst als erstes.


----------



## AnonBer (29. Mai 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> MX-Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! | HELBRECHT optics
> 
> 
> MX-Brillen, Crossbrillen, Enduro Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! Viele Scheibenfarben, mit oder auch ohne Roll Off System.
> ...


Das sieht ja interessant aus! 
Hat da zufällig schon jemand Erfahrungen mit sammeln dürfen die er hier mal teilen würde?


----------



## supperharry (29. Mai 2022)

on any sunday schrieb:


> MX-Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! | HELBRECHT optics
> 
> 
> MX-Brillen, Crossbrillen, Enduro Brillen sogar in Deiner Sehstärke möglich! Viele Scheibenfarben, mit oder auch ohne Roll Off System.
> ...


Finde das Angebot auch interessant. 
Macht es Sinn eine Gleitsichtlinse in der Google zu haben?


----------



## AnonBer (29. Mai 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> Finde das Angebot auch interessant.
> Macht es Sinn eine Gleitsichtlinse in der Google zu haben?


Erfahrungen habe ich zwar keine, denke aber schon dass das Sinn ergibt. 
Wenn man eher schnell/flowig fährt ist der Blick ja doch ein paar Meter voraus, in sehr technischen Passagen hingegen will man ja  aber trotzdem Mal sehen was man direkt vor dem Rad hat


----------



## supperharry (29. Mai 2022)

AnonBer schrieb:


> Erfahrungen habe ich zwar keine, denke aber schon dass das Sinn ergibt.
> Wenn man eher schnell/flowig fährt ist der Blick ja doch ein paar Meter voraus, in sehr technischen Passagen hingegen will man ja  aber trotzdem Mal sehen was man direkt vor dem Rad hat


Ich dachte aber dass, eine Gleitsichtbrille nur für absolute Kurzdistanz (so unter einem Meter) erforderlich wäre. Wenn ich so kurz vorausschaue, dann ist alles zu spät 🤕


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (8. Juni 2022)

So habe zum anprobieren die Velocity 5.5 bestellt. Was soll ich sagen das OTG-Verspechen ist eine Enttäuschung. Das einzige was der Hesteller gemacht hat ist zwei Schnitte in den Schaum zu setzen. Ich müsste meine brille erst in die Goggle einsetzen und dann das ganze als ein System auf meinem Gesicht positionieren. Für mich ein NoGo! Die Scott Splitt vonm Arbeitskollegen ist hier schon besser. 
Noch ein Problem ist mir aufgefallen. Es passt nicht jede Brille auf meine Nase. 
Mit Velocity kann ich nich vernünftig durch die Nase atmen. Welche Googles bieten euerer Meunung nach mehr Platz  für die Nase?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Juni 2022)

supperharry schrieb:


> So habe zum anprobieren die Velocity 5.5 bestellt. Was soll ich sagen das OTG-Verspechen ist eine Enttäuschung. Das einzige was der Hesteller gemacht hat ist zwei Schnitte in den Schaum zu setzen. Ich müsste meine brille erst in die Goggle einsetzen und dann das ganze als ein System auf meinem Gesicht positionieren. Für mich ein NoGo! Die Scott Splitt vonm Arbeitskollegen ist hier schon besser.
> Noch ein Problem ist mir aufgefallen. Es passt nicht jede Brille auf meine Nase.
> Mit Velocity kann ich nich vernünftig durch die Nase atmen. Welche Googles bieten euerer Meunung nach mehr Platz  für die Nase?



uvex Athletic ist an der Nase extra etwas ausgeformt.
Alpina Scarabeo auch.



JohSch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1092091
> 
> 
> Sind im Gegensatz zu vielen MTB-Brillen auch gescheit Anti-Fog und Anti-Scratch beschichtet, drücken nicht wegen zu enger Nase und das Sichtfeld ist groß





Viele andere Brillen nicht, schlimm waren zB die 100% Strata immer, weiß nicht ob das immer noch so ist.
Gibt aber Knollennasen-Menschen die den Schaum um die Nase halt bei praktisch jeder Brille etwas ausschneiden (müssen).


----------



## shibboleth (8. Juni 2022)

Accuri OTG V1 hier, mit leicht beschnibbeltem Schaum, mein Helm ist der Bell Super DH in der größten Größe. Meine Brille ist genau wie mein Kopf ziemlich groß und da ich beidseitig -10 Dioptrien habe funktionieren die ganzen Clips, Sportbrillen, blah auch nicht. Die Uvex hatte ich zuerst, hat für mich nicht funktioniert, die Accuri ist aber prima. Gibt wohl ne V2 mittlerweile, wie die ist - k.A. ... 
Wegen Beschlagen, ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit "Foogie" gemacht, das hält selbst im Winter bei feuchter Luft und viel Geschwitze die Brille für 30-45 Minuten komplett beschlagfrei... find's schon ziemlich beeindruckend.


----------



## supperharry (9. Juni 2022)

Accuri ist geordert.


----------



## lightningnk (10. September 2022)

Ich hab mit Goggle + Brille leider das Problem, dass meine Sicht in sehr ruppigem Gelände stark verwackelt. Ich hab das Problem sowohl mit POC Ora Goggle + Clipin als auch mit 100% Accuri OTG + Alltagsbrille. Wenn ich nur mit Alltagsbrille unterm Fullface Helm fahre verwackelt mir die Sicht deutlich weniger. 

Kennt noch jemand das Problem und hat vielleicht Tipps woran das liegen könnte und wie man das verbessern könnte?

Viele Grüße


----------

